

Scroll Down to Riker - AshFurrow
http://scrolldowntoriker.com

======
RossM
Implementation wise, it uses 75 image frames that are displayed according to
percentage of the page scrolled. Before I looked, I thought this might be a
HTML5 <video> controlled using the scroll events - wonder if that would be
feasible?

------
ColinWright
Also submitted 19 hours ago, but with no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6627541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6627541)

~~~
Kiro
How is it possible to submit the same URL twice?

~~~
kalleboo
Missing / at the end

